
Show HN: FavoritesAPI – Never build another favorites list - sphuff
https://favoritesapi.com
======
lalo2302
Nice landing page. I was exactly "Why would I need an API for for a Like
button" until you touched the topic.

A bit pricy for my taste since what you are saying is "You'll need to hire a
developer", although a developer will integrate your API. :thinking:

~~~
sphuff
Thanks for checking it out :) And I agree with you - it's definitely a small
use case. I think it would be most helpful for companies with a small dev team
who want to implement a favorites list, but may have other, more pressing
things on their backlog.

It's an idea that has been in my head for a while. I like the idea of small
feature-based APIs that can be used without requiring much dev time.

